# Palmas. Primeiros olhares de um novo morador.



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Excelentes imagens de Palmas, especialmente a cachoeira vista da cidade!

Se o crescimento demográfico e a migração para as capitais brasileiras continuassem como no século passado, Palmas não demoraria alcançar a cifra de mais de 2 milhões de habitantes. Na conjuntura atual acredito que a cidade vai se estabilizar entre um e um e meio milhão, que para mim seria o ideal.


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

Didgeridoo said:


> Achei esse prédio em primeiro plano uma graça.





Osmar Carioca said:


> O que se vê em primeiro plano é um edifício residencial com apartamentos duplex?



Esse prédio é da Justiça Federal.


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

gyn-sp said:


> Excelentes imagens de Palmas, especialmente a cachoeira vista da cidade!
> 
> Se o crescimento demográfico e a migração para as capitais brasileiras continuassem como no século passado, Palmas não demoraria alcançar a cifra de mais de 2 milhões de habitantes. Na conjuntura atual acredito que a cidade vai se estabilizar entre um e um e meio milhão, que para mim seria o ideal.


Eu acho que ela vai da uma estabilizada com uns 700 a 800 mil se as projeções demográficas do país se confirmarem. Mas, eu gostaria muito que ela atingisse 1 milhão, um tamanho excelente.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Incrível, a cada ano mais linda esta cidade!! parabéns!!


----------



## guilherme otoni (May 20, 2020)

abrandao said:


> Belo thread! Palmas surpreende mesmo! Pra mim, já é o segundo melhor skyline do norte do país (depois de Belém) e a terceira melhor densidade da região (depois de Belém e Manaus).
> 
> Que os próximos 30 anos sejam de ainda mais desenvolvimento!!! :cheers:


palmas tem o maior predio da região norte(oque esta na segunda foto),e vai ter um maior ainda em breve!!alem disso os predios de manaus e belem são mais velhos esses de palmas são mais modernos,e de densidade e muito boa mesmo


----------



## guilherme otoni (May 20, 2020)

Driano MG said:


> Acho incrível esse entorno natural com a serra e o rio, simplesmente fantástico. A cidade está se verticalizando mto e com alguns prédios bem altos, acho Palmas um misto entre o Centro-Oeste e o Norte (e de fato TO é isso mesmo), tem um pouco de Goiânia, Brasília e tb de Porto Velho e Boa Vista. É uma cidade que se continuar assim no futuro será referência para o país, e tem MTA coisa ainda pra ser feita em termos de urbanização.
> 
> Belíssimas fotos!


acho que o To mais parecido com o maranhão e o povo também e identico, mas Palmas que tem muito goiano mesmo


----------



## guilherme otoni (May 20, 2020)

Didgeridoo said:


> Cidade interessante!.
> 
> Em termos estéticos, ela se difere das demais capitais do Norte do Brasil. Não me refiro somente à paisagem bucólica, caracterizada por uma aparente vegetação de transição entre o Cerrado e a Amazônia. Há também a presença de uma organização urbana pouco convencional em nosso país.
> 
> ...


eu acho os predios de Palmas bem mais q interessantes são lindos


----------



## guilherme otoni (May 20, 2020)

jvitor2012 said:


> A verticalização de Palmas é impressionante, muito acima da média das outras cidades da região norte, tanto em quantidade quanto em altura. E o mais curioso é que a maioria dos edifícios surgiram de uns dez anos para cá!
> 
> O entorno é uma maravilha, a mata, as serras, o lago. Lindo demais. 🤤
> 
> Parabéns pra Caçulinha do Brasil! E que venham muito mais anos de sucesso pela frente!


ss os predios daqui são os maiores da região norte


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Palmas é muito fotogênica, os novos prédios são a cereja do bolo.


----------



## Andrezito (Mar 7, 2009)

Caramba, meu, visão da cachoeira de dentro da cidade! Que fantástico.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Tenho um crinho imenso por Palmas, mesmo não conhecendo a cidade.

O skyline cresceu absurdamente. A vista a partir do rio está fantastica. 

Parabéns!


----------



## vilarecife (Dec 8, 2010)

Linda! É uma pérola do norte!!!


----------



## Renato|Anápolis (Jun 15, 2009)

Andei meio distante do fórum após este thread, então, com bastante atraso, agradeço as visitas e os comentários de todos! 
De lá pra cá Palmas já mudou um bocadinho. Tenho fotografado e espero poder compartilhar meus ângulos com todos em breve.


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

No aguardo...rs


----------

